# Best way to update



## gpatrick (Nov 21, 2009)

There are some things I'd like to remove from the kernel such as IPv6 and unused devices as well as adding ALTQ support.  However, freebsd-update doesn't work with a custom kernel but if I understand from what I read it will update the source.

Is it a viable method and would you recommend having a custom kernel and using freebsd-update and if needed then compiling a new kernel if source is updated?

Any recommendations would be appreciated.  

Thanks!


----------



## fender0107401 (Nov 21, 2009)

Why not rebuild kernel and userland when a path is released? I always do this.

handbook 24.6 and 24.7


----------



## vivek (Nov 21, 2009)

/etc/src.conf and kernel config files need to be configured to remove or add features to both base and kernel itself. Read man page or handbook.


----------

